

An 8.9 Quake Could Have Irradiated the Entire US - gnosis
http://www.commondreams.org/view/2011/03/11-12

======
Anm
Green FUD

There is a wholy unsupported assumption that a US reactor of completely
different design would failure in a manner comparable to Cherynobl.

~~~
gnosis
Where did you get that? The article never said or implied that the Californian
reactors would fail in the same way.

~~~
Anm
The author directly compared the radiation cloud of Cherynobl over Europe with
the size of the US, not to give the Cherynobl accident a sense of scale, but
following the discussion of the CA reactors to imply the same could happen.

~~~
gnosis
Clearly the article said that there could be a massive, accidental release of
radiation from the California reactors. But that doesn't mean the way they
failed would be the same as the way Chernobyl failed. Similar result does not
imply similar means of failure.

